# there on their way



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

her waters have just gone


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Hoping all goes well for you and you have lots of healthy kittens and a happy mom


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

1st just been born


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats! How many more are you expecting?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations hope all goes well 
Best Wishes Chris


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

2nd born which was breech the first breech kitten i have had first 1 weighs 110g


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

3rd born all well


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Brill  More to come?


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww how exciting, good luck keep us posted,xxxxxx,:001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## justmeagain (Mar 9, 2011)

Wow, I usually find these when its all over! Good luck to you, hope everything goes well  

How long does it normally take for the first kitten to arrive once their waters have gone? 
 looking forward to pics!!!


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Congrats on the kittens born so far, hope mum and babies are doing well. Looking forward to more tiny paw arrivals and photos.


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Congrats Princessa, 3 So far Keeping my fingers crossed for you, well done Mum so far


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Donskie said:


> Congrats on the kittens born so far, hope mum and babies are doing well. Looking forward to more tiny paw arrivals and photos.


Yes dont forget some Pics later when she is settled


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

fourth kitten arrived, another breech but still ok! 126g  definately more to come x


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

fith one just arrived, mum still doin really well, passing them very easy and this one was head first! brilliant


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

so8nds like there is some big kittens there


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations :thumbup: Lovely chunky babies - hope mum isn't too exhausted 
Worth the wait :yesnod::yesnod:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oooh!! am sooooooooo! excited BABIES! BABIES! BABIES! hope everything goes GREAT! for you and Mummy puss :dita: Angie


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

5 so far thats brilliant Princessa, Well done Mum:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I said 5!!! 3 boys & 2girls!! :laugh:

hows mum??


----------



## GeordieBabe (Apr 7, 2009)

wow they came quick its usually hours while were all sitting here waiting for other kittens to come well done


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

think its goin to be just five  thought we felt another lump but she's so calm so think the labours finished! all babies a really good weight and mum doin really well on a licking mission  lol thanks for all your messages x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

well done mummy!


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> I said 5!!! 3 boys & 2girls!! :laugh:
> 
> hows mum??


lol were not sureb if 3 girls and 2 boys or 3 boy 2 girls lol mum is doing fab she is such a good mum..


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

princessa rags said:


> lol were not sureb if 3 girls and 2 boys or 3 boy 2 girls lol mum is doing fab she is such a good mum..


oooo so close lol! I never get it right either Ill be mega impressed if Ive guessed right! :laugh:

piccis!!!


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

i will put some on in the morning.well mum is settled she has eaten so she is ok lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, hope mum and babies are well this morning, cant wait for pictures.xxxx:001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

Glad all went well, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## fessie (Mar 30, 2009)

yay kittens cant wait for pics x


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

Really well done Mum, and Congrats Princessa on your new litter looking forward to seeing the Pics.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

here are the pics i promise i think we have 4 boys 1 girl but not 100% lol


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

they are all doing well weighed them at 7 am and all gaining well
1st kitten 110g - 137g
2nd 123g- 140g
3rd 104g - 113g
4th 126g -136g
5th 107g -118g 
so not bad at just under 12 hours old


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww well done! :laugh:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwww im in love, look at them little tiny furbies....:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Excellent weights hun! and such an adorable litter :001_wub: You must be very proud! Congratulations


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

im very proud of them they are all doing fab


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous little chunkies :001_wub::001_wub: Glad to hear that all is going well :yesnod:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

aww they are soo lush x well done :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## fessie (Mar 30, 2009)

aww soo cute and tiny


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Congrats on your beautiful litter. They look beautiful, as does mum :001_wub:


----------



## justmeagain (Mar 9, 2011)

mum and babies are stunning- congrats!!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Soo gorgeous! Do you have homes for them? I am trying not to be tempted by seal bicolour boys! Lol


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> Soo gorgeous! Do you have homes for them? I am trying not to be tempted by seal bicolour boys! Lol


thank you. i have 3 homes.mine are all blues.i love bicolours


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

princessa rags said:


> thank you. i have 3 homes.mine are all blues.i love bicolours


aww the blues are gorgeous as well! I have a blue kitten exotic shorthair and hes a love!


----------



## tellingtails (Jul 28, 2010)

princessa rags said:


> im very proud of them they are all doing fab


You deserve to be Proud, lovely looking Kittens, and good weight gain in the first 12 Hours:thumbup:


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

well its 2 boys and 3 girls both boys are looking like blue coloupoints and 2 girls look colourpoint but could also be tortie aswel but we have a blue tortie bicolour girl to


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

there gorgeous congrats to the new mom :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Awww they are gorgeous  welldone to mum too xxx


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

thank you all for your lovely comments they are 3 days old now and doing fab 
1st kitten who has been called skye was 110g now 155g
2nd who is romeo was 123g now 168g
3rd who is star was 104 g now 145g
4th roscoe was 126g now 167g
5th luna 107g now 160g 

so im very pleased:thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

princessa rags said:


> thank you all for your lovely comments they are 3 days old now and doing fab
> 1st kitten who has been called skye was 110g now 155g
> 2nd who is romeo was 123g now 168g
> 3rd who is star was 104 g now 145g
> ...


well done, they will be big little sausages lol! :laugh:

Are they there pedigree names? I like luna & star


----------



## jopetportraits (Feb 28, 2011)

They're beautiful.


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

yeah im hoping to get them as i dont have my prefix yet but it will have them names in there.they are getting chunky now so cute


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Gorgeous! Can't wait to see more pics as they grow and their colors develop


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

thankyou iwill puts some piccys on when they have grown a little


----------

